# Trappist tablets



## mb-squared (29/3/17)

Can anyone translate this for me?


----------



## mtb (29/3/17)

Above the "Ingredients" bit;

A dietary supplement should not be used as a substitute for a varied and balanced diet and a healthy lifestyle. The daily recommended amount of not exceeding. Dry and out of reach of children

(blame Google Translate)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/3/17)

A dietary supplement should not be used as far replacement of a varied and balanced diet and a healthy lifestyle. The daily recommended amount of not exceeding. Dry and out of reach of children

comprised of 99% brewers yeast 1% anti caking agent.

Usage: 10 to 15 tablets per day to be taken in with, for example water or fruit juice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/3/17)

jinx


----------



## mtb (29/3/17)

Ingredients:
Brewer's yeast (Saccharomyces ceverisae) 99%
Anti-caking agent E 551 1%

Usage:
10-15 tablets per day to be taken in with, for example water or fruit juice


----------



## mtb (29/3/17)

jinx again.. haha


----------



## mb-squared (29/3/17)

OK cool. I do not know how to use google translate on a picture. A friend sent me this from the Orval gift shop. She thinks it is the actual yeast used in the brewery there. I kinda doubt that, but I wonder if it would make a decent Belgian? Whattya reckon?


----------



## technobabble66 (29/3/17)

Worth a try. 
Maybe make up a 0.5-1L "starter"
And see what happens and whether it seems like a Trappist ale kinda result


----------



## mtb (29/3/17)

Definitely wanting a starter


----------



## manticle (29/3/17)

Pretty sure yeast dietery supplements won't work. Dead yeast possibly.
Memory fails me currently.


----------



## mb-squared (29/3/17)

I'm pretty sure you're right manticle. I might just try a starter to satisfy my curiosity though. It was an outstanding, highly commendable effort by my friend to get me the yeast -- too bad it's a dietary supplement that has probably been baked in an oven at a very high temp


----------



## manticle (29/3/17)

http://www.trappist.be/en/pages/dietary-supplements

If it's the same, then chimay, not orval and yes - very likely dead. Still - good friend trying something so specific.
Get them to send a case of Westvleteren xii


----------

